
Finnish Government Agency Warns Global Oil Industry Is on the Brink of Meltdown - shackenberg
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/8848g5/government-agency-warns-global-oil-industry-is-on-the-brink-of-a-meltdown
======
_Microft
_Gaia: I 'm gonna do what's called a finishing move._

Memes aside, this is something that has been scaring me for a while already. A
pure chance event of some unfortunate events at the same time, like a
recession, bad harvests and a spreading illness to overwhelm us and leading to
devastating effects world-wide.

We are both in the fortunate and unfortunate situation that everything is
intertwined now. Fortunate because you're neither going to bomb the ones
building or buying your iPhones nor a local bad harvest meaning the end of you
and unfortunate because a disaster at the other end of the world can still
have effects at your place. Earthquakes in Taiwan and rising DRAM prices are a
benign example here.

What could we do to reduce the risk of such an event? How would we communicate
what needs to be done? There are currently already people considering imo
prudent measures like handwashing, keeping distance from others, avoiding
larger gatherings as over the top - and the somewhat unfortunate outcome is
that when these measures actually work, these people will insist that
'everything wasn't so bad after all'. Any ideas?

~~~
derrick_jensen
This answer isn't entirely practical, but it might be moreso in the coming
years.

I believe one of the most compelling reasons to go vegan is to generally
reduce the proximity between animals and people, which curbs the likelihood
that something like this could happen in the future.

On a more practical level, just save a lot of money. If you can pay for
everything you need, the recession doesn't matter (assuming things like
civilization collapse, etc don't happen).

